# Alphas



## JustPassingThrough

Did anyone check it out.


----------



## Lilmizflashythang

I did, not sure if I'll keep watching though.


----------



## clovis-man

I kinda liked it. Sort of like X-Men on a budget. In my more cynical moments (and I have plenty of those) I could imagine "Moist" from *Dr. Horrible's Sing-along Blog* as being one of the members of the team. Nevertheless, I thought the pacing of the story (the pilot) was good and the character interaction showed some promise. I'll keep watching it for now.


----------



## Mouse

Thanks to Perp making me aware of its existence, I watched it. I thought it was pretty good and will definitely check out the next episode. Thought there were some good characters, particularly Gary.


----------



## steve12553

I saw the pilot and I'll at least watch the next episode. Some of the characters could grow on you although the strong character is at least so far pretty irritating. It still could work.


----------



## Daisy-Boo

I watched it and so far it's kind of so-so. However I will keep watching. Number one reason for that is David Strathairn. He's such a marvelous actor. I saw him in a few things but my love for his acting really started when he starred in the movie, _Good Night and Good Luck_.

The Malik Yoba character (the strongman) is kind of annoying so I hope that gets toned down as the season progresses. Also, I find the autistic kid quite annoying too. There's a bit too much of "I watched Rainman as research for this role".

It's a series that has potential and I hope the ensemble cast can bring at least some measure of the quality acting that David Strathairn brings.


----------



## Mouse

Daisy-Boo said:


> The Malik Yoba character (the strongman) is kind of annoying so I hope that gets toned down as the season progresses.



Agree with this. I'm finding him really irritating too. And just a bit rubbish! 

As for Gary, I really like him a lot. Didn't realise he was supposed to be autistic though, I thought he was supposed to be crazy.


----------



## clovis-man

I'm finding the stories and characters to be interesting. I think I'll stick around.


----------



## Mouse

I'm really enjoying it. Also liking the characters a lot. I see in next week's ep Hicks and Nina get together. Didn't see that one coming!


----------



## thaddeus6th

Is this airing now in the UK? Had a quick search and couldn't find an air date/time.


----------



## Mouse

Don't think so. I watch it online.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Ah, that would explain why something that sounds like the sort of thing I'd like was totally off my radar.


----------



## Perpetual Man

I've been watching quietly, and quite enjoying it.

I don't think it is ever going to be one of my favourite shows, but it is entertaining I intend to keep watching it.

There are some clever ideas with the powers and I like the ideas that there is a negative factor to all the powers.

And as of the latest episode it seems that there is a bit of imagination beginning to creep in. As the mandate was to make the powers 'realistic' I suppose almost believable would be better, they are limited in what they can do without repeating themselves. 

But they are doing a good job, the latest episode where a characters hairs literally stood up when danger threatened was so simple, but clever.

I think my favourite character is Gary at the moment, the effects they show for him are just superb.


----------



## Mouse

Perpetual Man said:


> And as of the latest episode it seems that there is a bit of imagination beginning to creep in. As the mandate was to make the powers 'realistic' I suppose almost believable would be better, they are limited in what they can do without repeating themselves.



I see the next episode looks like someone will have some sort of control over electricity? I can _kinda_ believe that (I give people, and myself, electric shocks all the time to the point where I've seen sparks jump from me to someone else) but I hope the powers don't get too daft. X-Men stylee. And you know I love X-Men, but there are some daft powers!


----------



## Perpetual Man

Much as I'd love to argue with you on that point, I don't think I would be able to even convince myself. Some of the X-Men's powers are silly.

And there are either some that weren't and are now.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Just been watching the latest episode of Alpha's and saw Lindsay Wagner guest starred as Doctor Caulder. 

As a point of interest she has played the same character in Warehouse 13 (also produced by SyFy) and that show has crossed over with Eureka!

Could it be that they are building their own little interconnected universe?


----------



## Mouse

You've just reminded me I can watch the newest episode! I've not yet, I'll have to see it tomorrow. 

I've no idea who Lindsay Wagner is.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Way, way back (long before you were born), she was the Bionic Woman


----------



## Mouse

I've just IMDB'd her. Thought she looked familiar but I've not seen anything she's been in. (I've seen about half an episode of Warehouse 13, so maybe that's it!)


----------



## Mouse

Sorry to double post... Perp, what was the last episode you saw? I think I'm behind now. I watched two episodes the other day, the one with the autistic woman who could do the weird thing with the sounds and Gary could understand her (I did not get that _at all_!) and the one with the woman who could make people love her, then kill them by telling them she hated them.


----------



## Perpetual Man

I think you are just about up to date, the last one I saw was the woman who could make people love her.

I thought the autistic woman from the week before was an incredible idea, but just why Gary could understand her was a bit odd. It could have stood to be developed a little more, but then I suppose you are limited in a TV show. I did like the way she seemed to a be a prisoner, but it turned out she was the one in charge as it were!


----------



## Mouse

Ah good good. Ta muchly.

Oh yeah, I did really enjoy the episode actually, just couldn't work out what Gary was doing to understand her!


----------



## Perpetual Man

The latest episode (8), really caught my attention. I thought there were some superb ideas - an Alpha capable of giving people an almost narcotic bliss. He truly seemed to believe he was doing good, despite the down side of his ability.

Some of the thoughts and execution of them were a bit poor, but for the first time I really saw the glimmer of serious potential being reached.


----------



## Mouse

Oh! I've not seen that episode yet! The one I saw last was the one with Summer Glau. I do love Summer Glau.

Gotta say I'm really enjoying the series. There are moments when I haven't got a clue how certain things are working, but I'm liking it a lot.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Don't get me wrong, I'm really enjoying it too, but the latest episode just really showed where this show could go. The ideas were on a whole different level (At least they were to me.)


----------



## Mouse

I look forward to that then! I'll watch it tomorrow.


----------



## clovis-man

Mouse said:


> Oh! I've not seen that episode yet! The one I saw last was the one with Summer Glau. I do love Summer Glau.


 
I have to think that Summer Glau had a good time with the role. They seem to reserve all the quirky characters for her now. In this one, I found myself disliking her for much of the episode. Shows how well she played the part.


----------



## Mouse

She's very good.

Just watched episode 8. Don't get why Bill couldn't do his thing. And  the crazy guy's ability was kinda like that woman who could make  everyone love her - even down to them dying afterwards.

Charlotte from Lost is in next week's ep!!


----------



## Perpetual Man

It was a bit, but I thought it was the idea of the episode that was superb, not the execution, unfortunately.

As always I thought that there were things that could have been explained a little better of built up more.

It was not only that Bill's thing did not seem to work, but when Nina tried to use hers on Jonas it didn't work either. It was the aspect of religion being used, and twisted, that I liked, and the feeling that Jonas was not evil, probably believing he was doing the right thing.

When Rosen shot him I felt the impact was lessened by the fact that there has not been to much emphasis on Rosen being a man to whom guns are anathema. If we'd had that built up a bit the end would have had so much more impact (excuse the pun) that a man of peace was forced to use a gun to stop another man, who believed what he was doing was a peaceful improvement. (Well until he started setting the fire, but even then he thought it was a good thing.)


----------



## clovis-man

Perpetual Man said:


> When Rosen shot him I felt the impact was lessened by the fact that there has not been to much emphasis on Rosen being a man to whom guns are anathema. If we'd had that built up a bit the end would have had so much more impact (excuse the pun) that a man of peace was forced to use a gun to stop another man, who believed what he was doing was a peaceful improvement. (Well until he started setting the fire, but even then he thought it was a good thing.)


 
I liked it when Bill advised him to "aim for the chest" next time and he replies, "I did."


----------



## Perpetual Man

I laughed at that bit too - it's been used before, but it's still a brilliant line.


----------



## Mouse

I agree, Perp, that they could've built on certain things more, maybe spread it over two episodes.


----------



## Mouse

Still watching?

It's getting better and better I reckon. Was nice seeing Charlotte from Lost!

I've only just found out that Gary (Ryan Cartright) is from the UK. His accent is brilliant.


----------



## Perpetual Man

I'm still watching, and like you I think it is getting better with each episode.

It was a good idea, a nice bit of misdirection over who the real villain was, it had Data from Star Trek in it, and was just good.

My only complaint was Bill's lack of powers seemed to be sorted to quickly - but then you only have limited time with thirteen episode.

Gary or Ryan Cartwright played a semi regular in Bones, called Nigel Murray. One of the best supporting characters, you don't now how pleasing it was to see him turn up here after the end of the last season of Bones.


----------



## Mouse

Ah, Data! That's who that was. I vaguely recognised him. God he looks different!

Yeah, I agree with you about Bill, I thought it was going to kick in when Gary was in trouble, and then Bill would've saved him. But actually I liked that it was Rachel instead. 

I found out that Ryan was in Bones. I didn't believe he was British so was looking for clips of him on YouTube!


----------



## wormil

I only recognized Spiner by his voice.


----------



## Mouse

Another good ep! Although the 'abilities' are beginning to get a teeny bit daft. We've got shapeshifting already? And the guy who could kill people by doing... whatever he was doing? That wasn't even explained.

Love that we heard Ryan's real accent though! I'm presuming that was him speaking. 

And also spoiler: I knew it was Dr. Rosen, and I knew it was someone pretending to be Dr. Rosen. I suspect you lot also knew that, but it makes me feel smug anyway!


----------



## Perpetual Man

Running a bit late on my TV watching, and it is going to get worse. (It has nothing to do with the new season starting)

You are right of course, Mouse. The episodes are getting better, and it feels as though it is actually building toward something as we head toward the end of the season. I guessed that it was Doctor Rosen too, but I had seen a bit of your post by accident before I saw the episode so I might have drawn inspiration from the extra info I had.

I did think the shapeshifting might have been a bit more outside of the remit of 'possible' powers, but it was done fairly well. I liked the fact that it seemed to be a painful process and required a lot of planning - well until the end. Which was odd.

We saw all the face mapping for copying doctor Rosen and then he copied Ryan just like that.

Great ending though. That has been coming since the first episode, there are definite downsides to these powers.


----------



## Mouse

Yeah I wondered how he copied Gary so easily! Although I figured that something wasn't quite right because Rachel figured it out straight away - so maybe his face wasn't exactly right or something.

Can't wait til the next ep.


----------



## Daisy-Boo

*Puts up hand*

I also figured out early on that it was Dr. Rosen (we're a bunch of clever clogs on the Chrons )

Faux-Rosen's behaviour was just so out of character. I admit to yelling at the screen, "It's Rosen! It's Rosen you idiots!". 

I was amused to realise that the two who irritated me the most in the beginning (Gary and Bill) are now my two favourite characters. Gary's deadpan one-liners and Bill's amused responses make for some of my favourite moments in the series. I find the evolution of Gary and Bill much more interesting than that of the other three.


----------



## Mouse

I was also yelling that! Why can't you not see it's him?! kinda thing. 

Gary was always a favourite of mine but I'm liking Bill a lot too and I found him irritating at first.


----------



## Mouse

Just watched the latest episode which I didn't realise was the finale! 

**Spoilers**

I can't believe they killed Anna! I almost bawled. I almost cried just when she held Gary's hand! Didn't see the end coming with Rosen's daughter.

**Spoliers**


----------



## purple_kathryn

I hope it comes back for another season!


----------



## Perpetual Man

Got know idea when I will get around to seeing it 

But I'm pretty sure I read that it has been renewed. I've got the nagging feeling it was a further 2 season commission, but would not swear to it.


----------



## Mouse

Well their Facebook page says _Season 2 coming in 2012_, so yay!


----------



## Perpetual Man

Should be watching the last episode tonight. At last!


----------



## Mouse

Yay! It's good.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Might just be me feeling a bit under the weather, but this seemed to be a very different end of season, in a really good way. It might have been a little downbeat, but it felt fresh and different because of it.

I really liked the way the main team seemed to be on the back foot throughout, that they were manipulated, over ruled and virtually beaten. The government might have been seeing the whole operation as a success, but for our Alphas it was distinctly low key: They were over-ruled; and generally got there backsides kicked, physically or emotionally.

And the twist at the end, I'm not so sure it was what it seemed... perhaps Rosen may well have blown the lid off the Alpha's existence but it makes things really interesting for next year.

What's going to happen to Rosen? He's just seriously upset the Government...


----------



## Mouse

I almost cried when Anna and Gary held hands, but then when she pegged it and Gary went loopers it was horrible! Tragic. But good.

I don't get though, that if it was set up (with Rosen's daughter) then had she tricked the guy who died for her too? Or was he in on it? Was the bloke who killed him in on it?


----------



## clovis-man

Interesting end to the season. I would guess that the Alpha "team" will morph into a set of free agents next year. Could be interesting. Not just butting heads with the establishment, but actually working at cross purposes while still tangling with the "bad" alphas.


----------



## rune

I watched the first episode and couldnt get into it


----------



## SciGeek

Enjoyed this series, wondered when they offered Rosen anyone he wanted for his team if they were going to go into the 2nd series with new members, maybe with more dynamic powers. Then they blew that theory out of the water when Rosen did the live broadcast thing, so now wondering if they end up as a breakaway group with government & other alphas to deal with?


----------



## Mouse

I did think it sounded as if they were setting up for new characters to come in. Should be good.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

I loved this series. It was very low key (don't remember seeing any adverts for it at all) but a friend recommended it to me and, after a slow start, it really grew on me throughout the series. 

I thought the idea of each of their powers having very serious drawbacks if over-used was brilliant and gave a sense of vulnerability to every character, which is rare in superhero type tv shows. Normally those just up the ante by having even more over-powered bad guys, which is a lazy way of doing things.

Gary was by far & away my favourite character mainly because he gets all the best lines, but also the idea of a character with amazing abilities yet incredibly poor social skills is wonderfully realised. Rosen started off as a somewhat ambigious character to me - his blackmail of Hicks into joining the group in the first episode showed that he wasn't above coercing people to do what he wanted and some of the early enemies were his ex-patients who he essentially abandoned to the government when they became problematic!

As the series progressed however, he forms a closer relationship with his team and visa versa, culminating in the final end of series episode where he chooses his team over his employers.

Really looking forward to the 2nd series and hope it builds on some of the themes the first series created. Will they be the new Red Flag for instance?


----------



## Mouse

Just found out the Alphas series two will be back in July. Yay!

Though, I think the writers are psychic vampires... I've had this idea for ages for a character (female) who could learn new skills really quickly (say just by seeing somebody else doing something, or by reading it etc.) but she'd only have a certain amount of room in her head for the new stuff so she'd have to forget something else each time to make room. Read about the new Alphas character, thieving gits: http://www.airlockalpha.com/node/9038/erin-way-joins-alphas-in-season-2.html


----------



## thaddeus6th

Glad to hear this.

I missed episode 1 and it took me a while to get into it, but I quite like the series.


----------



## Mouse

I liked it very much, definitely looking forward to it coming back.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

The new series starts again on 23rd July in the US. Guess I'll have to find other ways to view it... 

But looking forward to what this new series will bring. From what I've read it's going to be a fairly grim start with the team largely disbanded and sanctioned by Rosen's great reveal at the end of S1. I wonder how much Stanton Parish will feature this series. I'd love to know more about his character.


----------



## Mouse

I watched the first ep of series two today. Enjoyable stuff again. (Not sure about the brief snippet we saw of one of the randoms face sort of... melting.)


----------



## Perpetual Man

Will be a few days before l get to see it, but a favourable opening if your comments are anything to go by.


----------



## Mouse

Yeah, lots of super-powered action and more Stanton Parrish stuff. I was expecting a new Alpha but not got one yet.


----------



## Perpetual Man

I've read a few bits about what to expect, mouse and if what I've seen is true, we ave in for a treat!


----------



## Mouse

Ooh, sounds good! I've not read any spoilers or anything really.


----------



## Perpetual Man

I won't ruin anything for you then, just looks were they have got a good plan and are sticking with it.


----------



## clovis-man

I put off checking this thread until I'd seen the new episode for the new season. But since there aren't any spoilers here, I guess it would have been safe. 

I'll just make one observation which those waiting to see the episode might want to avoid:

Spoiler: After the great "outing of the alphas" that ended the previous season, it only took them about 50 minutes to more or less get back to where they were before. A tense episode, but nothing revolutionary.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

I'm thoroughly enjoying the second series of Alphas so far.

I won't venture into spoiler territory for those who haven't kept up with developments, but I will say that Series 1 of Alphas is currently airing in the UK on the Syfy channel on Sunday evenings and for those who haven't yet seen any of these, give it a shot and see what you think.

With that in mind, a brief précis:

In brief, it explores the concept of gifted individuals (the eponymous Alphas) and the scientist/therapist named Dr. Rosen who has catalogued & discovered their phenomenon. It's not X-Men lite by any means as in this show even super-human strength comes with a potentially lethal side effect and most 'Alphas' are significantly less powerful than traditional superheroes.

The first series explores the relationship between Dr. Rosen and his group of misfits and their secretive government handlers who send them out to investigate and capture rogue Alphas who use their power for self-benefit or crime. As the series develops Dr. Rosen and his team encounter organised Alpha resistance in the form of "Red Flag" a terrorist organisation whose goal seems to be to free Alphas from the tyranny of the State, and leads ultimately to a deadly confrontation at the series climax.

The second series, currently airing in the US, deals with the fallout from that climax and it's resultant fractures within the team and from a new foe...Stanton Parrish. An Alpha leader whose real motives are yet to be determined...

A simple approach would be to label Dr. Rosen as the Professor X to Stanton Parrish's Magento but the underlying theme and conflict of the series is better described as how far is society ready to accept the different and to what end does the law which protects, become the law which instead oppresses.

And no, I don't work for the show! 

I'll try and post some thoughts on the recent S2 episodes soon but will spoiler mark them for those who want to view it themselves. Happy to hear other people's thoughts on the series, as it feels very much an unknown gem at present.


----------



## Kylara

One thing I dislike about SyFy - none of their stuff is ever EVER online, not even for a day...how am I supposed to watch all this cool stuff without it being online?! *grump* another websearch for it may yet provide fruit...


----------



## Mouse

Kylara, try Sidereel. That's where I watch it and I've watched every ep right up to Monday's. 

Really enjoying this series so far. I'm liking the couple of new characters (though they stole Kat from my brain) and the storylines are good, but... some of the powers are starting to become a little too X-Men for me. I liked it when it was more things that _could_ possibly be possible. What Stanton can do? I don't like that.


----------



## Kylara

Thanks Mouse! My usual online source has a glitch on Alphas  I'll take a gand at sidereel though


----------



## Perpetual Man

I've seen the first episode now (of season 2) and was pretty happy with what I saw, I just thought everything was put back to where it was a little quickly. 

That being said it was only the first episode so there might be a few complications stemming from the end of last year as the season progresses.

(Hopefully now the Olympics are done with I'll catch up a bit quicker)


----------



## thaddeus6th

*sighs* I missed the start of this (in the UK). The third episode's still up on Channel 5, for those in the same boat.

http://www.channel5.com/shows/alphas/episodes/alpha-dogs

The same thing happened with season 1, actually.


----------



## Mouse

God knows what ep I'm on now, I'm quite far in. I missed Monday's one though.


----------



## Perpetual Man

I'm still watching and have been really enjoying it. 

It is pretty close to the end of the season now, and as far as a small show living on SyFy goes it has been excellent. The ending of the episode I saw tonight was breathtaking. 

Don't want to give anything away so I'll leave it at that, other than saying Stanton Parish is probably the best character in the show, followed very closely by Dr Rosen and the way it has all come together for the end of season looks like its going to be a belter.


----------



## Mouse

Stanton Parish, really?! I don't like him. But then he's got the whole immortal thing going on and I can't bear that.

I'm liking the new girl, Kat, even if they did steal her from my brain. Did you see Sean Astin in it, Perp? I don't like him (I've read his autobiog and he's a diva!) but he's a good actor. Again though, I'd already written that flaming character (except my guy had to make eye contact to do the memory thing and not physical contact).


----------



## Perpetual Man

It looks like an Alpha might have the ability to tap into your imagination and then use it on the show...

Yeah, noticed old Astin, he'll always be Sam to me. 

I think I have one more episode to the end of season, so I'm slowly catching up. What have you thought of it over all?


----------



## Mouse

I think I must be on about the same ep as you then, Perp. I've really enjoyed it so far! The only thing is that I don't have a favourite character, I kinda like them all but there's not one I really root for or would care about a lot if they died.


----------



## Perpetual Man

I think that is one of the biggest flaws with it Mouse - I've seen reviews that say the same thing. For something that could be considered an X-Men clone, they've turned it into something quite unique and clever - in my case I really like the way their abilities come with a down side - but that characterisation is not as strong as it could be.

It says something when the most popular character is Gary, and that is more because of his quirks than his personality.


----------



## Mouse

Yeah, I almost listed Gary as my favourite but thinking about it, he isn't because he's not got a personality exactly. Rachael's intriguing and I like her relationship with John (though I don't understand who he is) but... I don't know, it's like there's something missing from all of them. This is why I think I like Kat the best because she _does_ have a personality.


----------



## Perpetual Man

At least you can remember all the names...


----------



## Mouse

Ha! Oh dear.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Gary, Bill, Dr. Rosen and Stanton Parish are about it...

The others are voice control lady, smelly girl, Bounce around a lot....

Just have to say I loved some of the humour in the last episode... the bit where the child looked at Summer Glau, when she realised that there was a chip inside and asker: "Are you a Terminator?" was hilarious.


----------



## clovis-man

This season seemed to be a little labored. And I didn't care for the ending. Not sure what to say about it without somehow including spoilers.

So:

I'm sure everyone will pop up and continue from where they left off. The ending looked like the beginning of *Village of the Damned* (1960). And they all got to their feet, albeit a little changed. Maybe it'll be the same for the alphas.


----------



## Mouse

I had to wait almost all day for my vid to stream and then when I finally got chance to watch it, it cut off before the end. So I have no idea what happened. I got up to the bit where Rosen is talking to Stanton at the station, by the tracks. Someone let me know what happened?


----------



## Perpetual Man

Well at last I managed to catch up (and might be able to let Mouse know what happened as well - so there will be spoilers!).

As a whole I felt that this second series has built on the first and become stronger. The ongoing thread picked up and the characters were developed a bit, maybe not as much as I would have liked and I still can't name them all, but I'm beginning to get there.

Rosen remains the strongest character, closely followed by Gary and I still think Stanton Parish is a well realised bad guy. I'm more aware of the format having a template similar to the X-Men, but it still keeps itself different enough to be just that... different.

This final episode was probably the best of the lot, allowing the characters to actually grow and change. With an actual ending that brought most of the running storyline together and actually managed to deliver.

Particularly David Strathairn as the wounded and emotionally wrecked Rosen shone.

The finale (here come the spoilers) saw the Alpha team do their best to stop Parish's plan to eliminate all human life across the US, by managing to get all the electrics shut down, even in New York... but when they come back on again it becomes apparent that there is an old back up generator in Grand Central Station that is now powering part of the city.

As the team head off Rosen confronts Parish determined to kill him, having worked out that blood thinners will probably effect the others healing ability allowing a single shot to kill him.

But Gary finds him and combines with the hallucination/ghost of Danielle manages to talk him out of it, insisting Rosen arrest Parish.

Meanwhile the rest of the team realise that they are unable to effect the generator because it is so old, it seems that Parish's plan is going to happen, even if on a limited scale.

It is then that Hicks stumbles on the confrontation, and shoots Parish through the head, demanding that Rosen use the drugs...

The others try to destroy the generator when the plan activates and the effect that can boost Alpha abilities goes off in the area that still has power.

As this will either trigger Alpha abilities in normal humans or kill them it it is a horrendous moment.

The episode and season ends with everyone unmoving on the floor, not just the regulars but all the people in the station comatose, except one.

As a seemingly unaffected Gary makes his way over the fallen victims, the wound on Parish's head continues to heal...


----------



## Mouse

I managed to catch the last bit in the end, ta Perp. Wonder why it didn't affect Gary? Cos of the autism?


----------



## Perpetual Man

I was wondering that, or may it be the way his power works, he seems to see so many lights and electrical things, perhaps another couple of blasts just seemed like more data.

Of course, if it is something to do with his condition are they going to use it to come up with a way to 'cure' everybody at the start of the next season?


----------



## Mouse

I remember that Nina's power didn't work on him either, so I think maybe it's something to do with the way his brain's wired. 

Next series will definitely be interesting!


----------



## Perpetual Man

And then some...

Will have to find something else to fill the space now though


----------



## Perpetual Man

Some bad news drifting through, seems that SYFY has cancelled Alphas. Not sure whether we get a 3rd season, or if it has been cancelled effective immediately.


----------



## Mouse

Perp, where've you been? I said that ages ago.  http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/539442-alphas-not-getting-third-series.html


----------



## Perpetual Man

Silly, stupid Perp. That's what you get when I don't pay attention


----------



## Anthony G Williams

My take on the first season, from  my SFF blog: http://sciencefictionfantasy.blogspot.co.uk/

*Alphas* first appeared on the Syfy channel but is available on DVD in the UK. It sounded promising (I must have read a favourable review somewhere to put it on my list) so I gave it a try.

The series has a familiar theme: a psychologist is trying to help a group of people who have different supernormal abilities. One can conjure up great strength under stress, another can persuade people to do whatever she wants, a third can see electronic radiation enabling him to watch TV programmes without a TV and track phone calls visually, a fourth can focus her individual senses to an intense level of detail. The psychologist calls them "Alphas". These abilities attract official attention, particularly since there are many "wild Alphas" around posing various threats to society, and the Alpha team is the only way of countering them. But the existence of the team is itself under threat from suspicious authorities, who would like to see all Alphas locked securely away.

So we're in *X-Men* territory with a dash of *Fringe* and even *Warehouse 13*. There really isn't anything new in the situation but in that respect it's no different, for example, from the countless similar series in the detective genre; whether they succeed or fail depends on the characters and the writing. So far, while this one isn't outstanding it is good enough to for me to see the whole of the first series. Whether I will go on to watch the next one is an open question. I have found that all of the episodes tend to blur in the mind, none being especially memorable, so it's the development of the characters and their relationships which carry the series.


----------

